# iOS vs Android



## tessirand (Jun 16, 2022)

What is the difference between iOS versus Android?


----------



## ben909 (Jun 16, 2022)

who makes it... although its more complex the  that


----------



## Yastreb (Jun 17, 2022)

Pretty sure this is a ad/spambot.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 17, 2022)

Ur mom lololololololololololololo


----------

